
Vitamin E acetate found in all lung fluid samples tested from injured vapers - sndean
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/11/vitamin-e-acetate-found-in-all-lung-fluid-samples-tested-from-injured-vapers/
======
beerandt
Yeah, that stuff in liquid form is nasty enough just trying to get it off your
skin.

I don't want to even think about it getting in my lungs.

------
bureaucrat
Are PG and VG ok? What’s the difference that makes Vit E acetate harmful?

